# Another 8 bubble 7up...



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's my newest addition to my very small 7up collection... It's a 1938 8 bubble with the 8 bubble neck logo from Trimble Springs, Colorado. I got this in an antique shop in Colorado for under $4, and it's in GREAT condition. Do we have any 7up collectors on this forum? [attachment=IMG_1846.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1849.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 30, 2014)

It's beautiful! Shouldn't 'Fresh Up' be 'Fresh-Up' to be grammatically correct? Is that a lady's figure on it?


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2014)

I think it should, but the bottles always say "Fresh Up". Yes, it is a lady's figure. They used the "Slenderizing" lady until the mid 50's, I think. The earliest bottles had 8 bubbles in the orange shield, like the one I posted, and they changed to 7 bubbles around 1940 because they thought 7 bubbles would go better with the name 7up. Here's an ad for 7up with the more common "7 bubble" bottle.


----------



## Eric (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet Find! I have some 7up pieces in my collection... floor cooler, signs, crates and bottles...I have a few 8 bubble bottles but none that nice... that was a deal! Congrats!


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 30, 2014)

I have over 75 7up bottles older and newer. I have one 8 bubble bottle. And a funny side note about that is I paid 8$ for it. And its a local bottler from my home state of Mi. But it does not have the 8 bubble neck. Thats very cool!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. One interesting thing about this bottle is that based on what I've found, Trimble Springs is actually a natural hot springs and spa in Durango, not a town or city.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

I thought everyone would enjoy the attached newspaper article from ... The Evening News ~ Harrisburg, Pennsylvania ~ July 5, *1944* [ Cropped into three parts ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

More ... http://books.google.com/books?id=BTIFAQAAQBAJ&pg=PA102&dq=7up+cattle+brand&hl=en&sa=X&ei=BcjeU5SnOM2yyAS4tYLYCg&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=7up%20cattle%20brand&f=false *7 au* As time allows, I intend to search for the brand mentioned and see what I can find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

Today must be my lucky day - I expected to spend hours and hours searching for something related to the 7 au brand and can't believe I found this in less than an hour. Check it out! From ... The Nashua Reporter ~ Nashua, Iowa ~ September 27, *1933*  We may never know for certain, but this could very well be the actual article that the newspaper clipping referred to and the one that C.L. Grigg supposedly read on that Sunday afternoon way back when. If no one minds, later on I might crop the entire article so as to make it readable, but for now I just cropped out the portions of particular interest ... 1.  Entire article  (The man illustrated in the upper right is named S. A. Maverick)2.  7up Brand from the illustrations near the upper left of article . (Notice the number 66)3.  This is below the brand illustrations and indicates that brand number 66 stands for *seven up *     Note:  I hope you don't mind my saying this article is probably my best find of all time! []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

Cropped from the 1933 newspaper article ...


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't mind  at all Bob. I collect 7up's, so I am happy to learn all I can about them. Thanx.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

iggyworf Thanks                                                              ~ * ~ I'm not certain how many different newspapers the branding iron article appeared in, but I have found four so far, all of which were published in the same week in 1933 and all four are from Iowa and were in newspapers from ... Bodie, IowaLa Porte City, IowaLime Springs, IowaNashua, Iowa Even if it isn't the identical article that C.L. Grigg supposedly read, it's definitely interesting about 7up possibly originating from a cattle brand just as the 1944 article indicated. But whether this is true or not, we may never know. But I have to say, the article from 1944 is pretty close to the 1936 origin date for 7up and the bottler who made the statement must have known what he was talking about.    Here's the heading for the 1933 Branding Iron article ...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2014)

I especially like this sentence from the 1944 article. The "His" is referring to C.L. Grigg and the quote clearly suggest the name 7up was discussed by Grigg's with his "associates." Which leads me to believe all of this was fairly common knowledge at the time but somewhere along the line it became a big mystery as to where the brand name 7up originated. Hmmm, I wonder if the mystery has just been solved?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

Because there were literally hundreds of articles about branding irons published between 1929 and 1936 (which were the key years for 7up), the odds are astronomical as to knowing and finding exactly which one C.L. Grigg supposedly read. Not to mention what year he might have read it.  But I did find this article I thought was interesting ...

Notice in the cropped portion from the article where it refers to "seven up, the ace of clubs and keno" ...  Those were card games played in the old west! So if any of this is actually related, then it suggest the 7up name is not only related to a cattle brand but also to an old-time card game. ???       



Here are a couple of links about the card game Seven Up ...

http://ozarks-history.blogspot.com/2010/12/faro-seven-up-and-hazard.html

Another fairly popular card game in the nineteenth century was seven up. I think it was played more in private social groups and not so much in commercial gambling establishments as faro and some of the other gambling games. In fact, it was probably played quite a bit without gambling being involved at all. Seven up was a game that involved laying out one's cards to make books, similar to the way solitaire is played, and the first person to get rid of (or book) all his cards was the winner. I recall from reading a Quantrill biography (Connelley's Quantrill and the Border Wars, I think) that William Quantrill and his lieutenant George Todd, after they had had a falling out, got into an argument one time over a game of seven up.


This link tells how to play Seven-Up ...

http://www.pagat.com/invented/7-up.html

The newspaper article is from ...

The Fresno Bee ~ Fresno, California ~ Sunday, October 14, *1934*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

I was curious who the original owner of the 7UP brand was and found this ... *J.A. "Archie" Martin ~ Sweeny, Texas *  I don't know what year the brand was originally registered, but it was definitely before the 1933 Branding Iron newspaper article was published.  This snippet is from a 2002 Branding Iron book but I was unable to access it's entire contents.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

[ Confusing ]  [&:] 
 I just found this but don't see Archie Martin's name ???

http://www.loc.gov/item/ncr002242/

Notes:

Brand first recorded by J.P. Byrnes of Paradise Valley in 1902, then in 1916 by Gideon Forgnone and Steve Boggio; this iron made by local Paradise Valley blacksmith in ca. 1930 Maker: Seymour Riley, Paradise Valley, Nevada
Source: Boggio, Joe and Geraldine


And this one says ...

R.G. Oldham in the early 1900s was using "7UP" as his brand.

http://www.myplainview.com/news/article_07c03589-5177-5e43-be99-ee3ef9c41fee.html?mode=print


The branding iron pictured below is from the first link ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

P.S. Apparently Brands can be sold and/or transferred/recorded to other individuals. So until something develops to refute it, I'm going with this from my last post ... "Brand first recorded by J.P. Byrnes of Paradise Valley in 1902" I suspect Archie Martin was the owner of the brand sometime after 1930. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

I was curious as to who it might have been that was interviewed/quoted in the 1944 article and found the attached articles ... Of course we may never know for certain who was interviewed for the article, but I suspect it was most likely an owner/manager as opposed to it being the janitor (Lol). And because the article says the Stoner brothers were in business since 1923, it leads me to believe they were possibly associated with C.L. Grigg in some manner from the get-go. At least that's the impression I get from the 1944 article. 1.  July 5, 1944 article (again) but w/underlined emphasis2.  The Evening News ~ Harrisburg, Pennsylvania ~ May 7, 1941 (Notice the 8 bubble bottle)3.  From the same 1941 newspaper / Same page


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

In other words ...

I find it hard to believe that whoever was interviewed for the 1944 article, whether it was one of the Stoner brothers or someone else, would just rattle off such specific details about C.L. Grigg and the 7up branding iron story if that person wasn't intimately familiar with C.L. Grigg and had heard the story firsthand from Grigg himself. Remember, this all took place back in 1944 and it's not as if the article was secondhand hearsay like so many accounts recorded since that time.

In other words ...

I currently believe the 1944 account to be accurate and that the name 7up was in fact conceived by C.L. Grigg based on a cattle branding iron article he read in a newspaper!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

Lastly ... Especially because this thread is titled "Another 8 bubble 7up..." below is a cropped enlargement of the 8 bubble bottle from the 1941 newspaper article. But this is not intended to create controversy as to why the image of an 8 bubble bottle would be illustrated in a 1941 newspaper article when most of the 8 bubble bottles started being replaced as early as 1938. Remember, it's just an image that probably came from the advertising files of the Stoner Beverage Company and not necessarily a true representation of the bottles being distributed in 1941. However, it wouldn't surprise me if it was even later than 1941 before all of the 8 bubble bottles were replaced by 7 bubble bottles. I can't recall the latest known date for an 8 bubble bottle, which would make for an interesting topic of conversation on this or possibly another thread. So without further ado, I'll ask the question now ...  *What is the latest date known and confirmed for an 8 bubble 7up bottle?*


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 4, 2014)

The amber squat 7ups from Houston were made well into the 40's (and they're all 8 bubbles), but I don't know when they stopped being produced.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

If I understand Bill Lockhart's article correctly, I believe 8 bubble bottles were still being distributed as late as ... *1944 or 1945* Check it out and see what you make of it ... But even better would be for a forum member to show us a picture of a mid 1940s 8 bubble bottle. This is a great article and a must read for all 7up collectors!  http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/blockhart_7upbottlers.pdf


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's a 1944 from eBay:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amber-7-Up-Bottle-Houston-Tx-Vintage-Texas-Soda-7-Up-/251594290223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9430342f&nma=true&si=wq8sMcnA8P0BjIEu543VCWiyZ24%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2014)

Great Find!  That confirms at least as late as 1944 for the 8 bubble amber bottles. Now all we need is ... 1.  A 1945 (or later) Amber?2.  A 1944-45 (or later) Green?


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe Mine is  a 1941,


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a Bryan Nimms 8 bubble up on flea bay now. The person doesn't state from what yr though. I would like to have one.http://www.ebay.com/itm/3...ame=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is another Bryan Nims just listed. The person has a pid of the bottom. Could this be 1947? Also take note of the back of the bottle. 'Takes the ouch out of grouch'http://www.ebay.com/itm/7...mp;hash=item2ed51a8c35


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a 37.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

For general interest, check out this ... 1.  1935 *no* bubble bottle2.  Exact date unknown (but most likely 1935-36) *nine *bubble sign


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 5, 2014)

It was originally an anti-acid drink? Those are both awesome pieces.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

Call me crazy, obsessed, or whatever, but I've been doing a little searching and found this 7up article that has me seeing things. I found it in a 1982 article that included a brief history of 7up, and other than where it says at the bottom "Early 7UP ad with original slogan" I do not know what year the Ad was published. Anyway, notice that our so-called swimsuit girl appears to be flying. Okay, fine, so she was an astronaut before she took up swimming - I can deal with that! But the real eye-teaser is found in the round "shield" she is holding. On the shield we see "7up - Lithiated Lemon Soda." And just below that we see what appears to be a couple unrecognizable marks or possibly symbols. Dare I say the image on the left "kind of" looks like the branding iron symbol I posted pictures of earlier, but in this case it's reversed and all we see is the *7 *and the *U* with the *P *either missing or tucked behind the line. If you study it closely you should be able to see what I'm referring to. Wouldn't it be a hoot if this was some type of subliminal clue as to the origin of the name 7up?              1.  Entire Image2.  Shield Cropped3.  Symbols Cropped w/ the one on the left possibly being the reversed/upside-down 7up brand


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

And here's the 7up brand symbol again for comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's another 7up brand I found in a 1958 magazine ...


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 5, 2014)

Although we are getting away from ACLbottles near mint 8 bubble bottle. These posts are all related in some way. My inquiry now is anyone ever seen this logo for maybe the earliest advertising in 1937? No idea if it is truth or not but I came across it.[attachment=7upwinged.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

Regarding dates for 7up, I consider these the most reliable source ... [ Images courtesy forum member Morbious_fod ] [ From a thread a few years ago ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

iggyworf said:
			
		

> My inquiry now is anyone ever seen this logo for maybe the earliest advertising in 1937?[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;658160&where=message&f=7upwinged.gif[/attachImg]



 If memory serves me correctly, I believe the Winged 7up logo dates to 1929 or 1930


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

This is the earliest 7up ad I have been able to find ... From ... The Burlington Hawk-Eye ~ Burlington, Iowa ~ December 25, *1931*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

Like I said earlier, "I'm crazy"  [&:] But please don't yell at me because research involves a great deal of time and sometimes you have to dig really deep to root things out and separate fact from fantasy. As it turns out, I was seeing things where they didn't exist regarding what I thought might be a subliminal message hidden in the early 1930s ad. Just moments ago I found another ad that puts my whimsical meanderings into a whole new light. What I thought was a hidden *7 U *cattle brand is in reality the words ... *Seven Times As Good* The good news is, I found a 7up ad that helps date the one with the flying swimsuit girl. From ... The Salt Lake Tribune ~ Salt Lake City, Utah ~ June 4, *1931* 1.  Entire Article2.  Cropped image of shield where we see "Seven Times As Good"3.  Previous shield for comparison


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2014)

P.S. As for some of my contributions being off-topic from 8 bubble bottles, I'm just trying to put a new spin on things. The truth is, the 8 bubble versus 7 bubble bottle discussion has been the topic of numerous threads in the past and if you search the forum archives you will find a surprising amount of information on the subject. For those who have never done an archives search, all you have to do is go to the top of any page and use the search box and type in the appropriate word search, which in this case should produce ample results by wording it "8 Bubble 7up Bottle" However, if all we ever did is search the archives for certain answers, then fun threads like this one wouldn't exist. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  [] Respectfully, Sodapopbob


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree. I have searched the archives a little. Thanx ACLbottles for starting up this 8 bubble thread again. I love it!!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, Soda Pop, it was fun to read what you rediscovered. You're probably the first person to make all these connections and put it up online.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

*HELP!* 
Another spin I'm working on is to try and find what the 7up Company and it's franchise bottlers might have had to say about switching from 8 bubble to 7 bubble bottles. Most accounts are second hand and typically state something like this ...

*Somewhere along the line someone in the company noticed the bubble count and suggested that because the number seven and seven ingredients were key factors related to their product, why not change the label from eight bubbles to seven bubbles?*

But what I would like to know, and am hoping to find, is exactly who that "someone" was and if there was ever an article about the label change published by the 7up company itself? Or did they just make the label change without any fanfare and not capitalize on it as they did with just about everything else, including numerous articles I've already seen when they made a big deal when they first introduced their 12 ounce bottle in the early 1940s?

I've just begun my search and along the way found the attached article I thought was not only interesting but a little confusing as well. Notice the article is dated 1943, which would place it right-smack-dab in the middle of WWII. Also notice where it states ...

*"These bottles cannot be replaced by the manufacturer, ..."* 

It goes without saying that ...

1.  Bottles were one of the most expensive items on a bottler's list of needs.
2.  There was an obvious shortage of things during WWII, thus the various "War Drives"

But what confuses me is whether this call for help stemmed from a wartime shortage or because the bottler needed his bottles back because they were expensive to replace? Or possibly both reasons? And what exactly did they mean by saying the bottles could not be replaced? Was there literally a halt in production at the glass factories or did they mean they just couldn't afford to replace them? If in fact there was a cease in production at the time, then it leads me to suspect wartime bottles were recycled over and over again, which was common practice anyway but likely even more so during the war.

Anyway, the main point I'm trying to make is that during the transition from 8 bubble bottles to 7 bubble bottles between about 1938 and 1945, WWII also factors into things which suggest that franchise bottlers were no doubt limited in their purchases, which in part might also explain why the transition from 8 bubble to 7 bubble bottles took so long to accomplish.

It would also be interesting to know if the parent company gave their bottlers a deadline for when replacement from one bottle style to another was to take place or if they just allowed the bottlers to replace them at their own discretion depending on when the bottles wore out and were no longer reusable?

I hope to find the answers to these and other questions and will post my findings as the present themselves.

Article from ...

Northern Arkansas Times ~ Fayetteville, Arkansas ~ May 29, *1943*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

P.S. And what about the transition from the embossed *u7p *on the neck to the introduction of the *ACL *shield on the neck? Were bottlers given a deadline when that transition was to be completed? Or were all of these transitions merely at the discretion of the individual bottlers? I hope to find out!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

Correction ... In my last post I referred to the introduction of a 12 Ounce bottle in the early 1940s - that was a typo on my part and I meant to say "the introduction of a *12 Bottle Carton *in the early 1940s." (Which they made a big to-do about in numerous newspapers).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

Although I am primarily looking for specifics about the transition bottles I mentioned, this article caught my eye of interest. Like most of us, I'm familiar with bottle washing, but bottle "polishing" is new to me! From ... The Evening News ~ Harrisburg, Pennsylvania ~ October 18, *1944* Note: You wouldn't believe the number of articles the Stoner Beverage Company was involved with regarding 7up. And I'm not just referring to advertisements, I mean full-on articles where they were interviewed and quoted regarding numerous aspects about 7up. Its almost as if they had a major involvement with the promotion of 7up nationwide. [ Cropped into three parts ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

P.S. If, as the article states, all of the Stoner bottles were sent out looking "brand new," then I suspect they didn't do as much recycling as one might think and that they were possibly on the cutting-edge when it came to new styles of bottles such as the transition from 8 bubbles to 7 bubbles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2014)

A couple of more for the Stoner's ... War or no war, these guys were serious about their business! 1.  April 26, *1944*2.  January 9, *1947*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

Even though I'm still searching, as yet I haven't found any bona fide references or official publications as to exactly why the 7up Company switched from 8 bubbles to 7 bubbles on their bottle labels, nor exactly who it was that came up with the idea. However, based on what I've seen from various other sources, it leads me to suspect it was most likely someone in their  *marketing department* that first noticed the bubble count and suggested the change. Whether this is true or not still remains to be confirmed, but at present it seems like the most logical explanation of any I've seen.

Another aspect of this, which rarely gets much attention but one I feel is significant, involves the change from the *embossed *7up on the neck to the *acl *7up on the neck. There seems to be a closely related connection (time-wise) between the neck change and the bubble count change. I put together this brief timeline regarding the neck change which I believe is as accurate as any I've seen, all of which pertain to the *green* bottles. (Amber bottles are a subject unto themselves). 

1.  *Embossed u7p* / *7up *on neck / Swimsuit Girl / 8 Bubbles = circa 1936 to 1939
2.  *ACL 7up* on neck / Swimsuit Girl / 7 Bubbles = circa 1939 to 1953
3.  *Swimsuit Girl eliminated* / 7 Bubbles = circa 1953

Of course there might be exceptions to this, but it appears the change from embossed necks to acl necks was pretty much complete by 1940. If anyone has an embossed-neck 7up bottle which dates later than 1939, please share it with us.  

Note:  There were two variations of the embossed necks. And even though I'm not certain when they switched from one version of the embossed neck to the other, I have a bottle with the u7p that dates 1938. 

1.  *u7p* (Which is considered the earliest)
2.  *7up* (Which came after the u7p)

As for the bubble counts, it's still looking as if 8 bubble bottles date no later than 1944-45 ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

Even though images of bottles in newspaper advertisements are not a completely reliable source for dating bottles, I thought the following two ads were particularly interesting because they are from the same newspaper, same bottler, but from different years. Notice that one of the ads depicts the embossed u7p on the neck but the other depicts the embossed 7up ... Both ads are from ... The El Paso Herald-Post ~ El Paso, Texas 1.  September 18, *1937*2.  November 9, *1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

This is an experiment to see if/and how readable this 7up article post. I won't know how well it turns out until I hit the Submit Post button. It is basically the same Bill Lockhart article I posted a link to earlier, but this particular version is how it appeared in the 2007 November-December edition of the "Soda Fizz" newsletter/magazine. A couple of years ago, Kathy, who was the last person officially involved with "Soda Fizz," gave AB.net forum members permission to use such articles in our threads.      The article contains five individual pages, three of which I will post here with the remaining pages in my next post ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

And the last two pages ...


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah those are good articles about 7up. Thanx for those. But alot of times the date code on the bottom has only one number. How do you determine if it is(for example) say a 3(7) or 4(7) bottle? Maybe sometimes the back of the bottle and what is on it? There were different variations.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

This link is to a website "Glass Manufacturer Marks" and is a good place to start regarding dating. Be sure to click on the various glass company names at the top of the page, especially the Owens Illinois Glass Company ... http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2014)

Here are a few more links related to dating Owens-Illinois bottles ... 
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/OwensIll_BLockhart.pdf

http://www.sha.org/index.php/view/page/owens-Illinois_article

http://productmanufacturers.blogspot.com/2012/10/owens-illinois-glass-company.html


----------



## squirtbob (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob, Thanks again for all the interesting detail.  I have 5 embossed 7 up bottles.  Here's the detail.1) u7p  1_937  Takes the Ouch out of Grouch__2) 7up 1937  You like 7up, it likes you__3) 7up 1938 You like 7up, it likes you__4) 7up 1938 You like 7up, it likes you (Canadian and embossed front, back and bottom)_


----------



## squirtbob (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob, Thanks again for all the interesting detail.  I have 5 embossed 7 up bottles.  Here's the detail.1) u7p  1_937  Takes the Ouch out of Grouch__2) 7up 1937  You like 7up, it likes you__3) 7up 1938 You like 7up, it likes you__4) 7up 1938 You like 7up, it likes you (Canadian and embossed front, back and bottom)_


----------



## squirtbob (Aug 8, 2014)

I wasn't finished and it posted on it own??5) 7up 1939, You like it, it likes you (notice that 7up replaced by it)I also have a 1940 OI bottle pre Duraglas that has 8 dots on the neck acl. Hope this helps.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2014)

Squirtbob Good to hear from you. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say your contributions are always helpful and appreciated. Here are a couple of pics I think everyone will enjoy ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2014)

This chart is specific to amber 7up bottles only and was compiled by researcher/author Cecil Munsey. It includes the locations and dates for the amber bottles starting in 1936. However, it needs updating because ... 1.  A San Diego amber bottle has been found dated 19352.  Numerous squat variations have been found that date later than 19393.  I believe a couple of more locations have been discovered since the chart was done I contacted Cecil a couple of years ago and sent him pictures of a 1942 squat bottle and he replied saying he appreciated the information and would add it to his files. The San Diego bottle, which is the slender amber on the far left of the picture I posted, is considered the rarest of the ambers because that particular style was exclusive to San Diego only. In near mint condition they typically value between $300 and $500. I don't have one but hope to someday.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

Even though I have done an exhaustive search in trying to determine *who *it was that first noticed and suggested the bubble count change from eight to seven bubbles, I cannot find any bona fide accounts as to exactly who that individual might have been. Of the numerous accounts I have seen, the two most often used simply say ...

1.  Someone in the company
2.  Someone in the marketing department

For all we know, it could have been a consumer who noticed it first and then wrote the company a letter bringing it to their attention. But then again, maybe it was a janitor or some other company employee who noticed it. The truth is, we may never know for certain. But that doesn't mean there are no clues as to *whose decision *it was to make the change? As near as I can determine, a decision like that would most likely fall squarely into the lap of someone directly involved with ...

*Marketing *and* Advertising*


Question:

Who was in charge of 7up's marketing and advertising around 1938-39 when the bubble count started to change from eight bubbles to seven bubbles?

Possible Answer(s):

1.  Hamblett Charles Grigg

2.  Ben H. Wells

Note:  7up founder, Charles Leiper Grigg, was born in 1868 and died in 1940, which would have made him 70-years-old in 1938. Although I do not know for certain, it seems unlikely to me that he was all that involved with marketing and advertising decisions at that age. Especially when you take into account that his son, H.C. Grigg, was at the helm. 

Read all about it!

From ...

The Holland Evening Sentinel ~ Holland, Michigan ~ August 14, 1969

[ Entire Full-page Article w/ cropped portions to follow ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

H.C. "Ham" Grigg ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

Ben H. Wells ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

*Meet ...* Charles Leiper Grigg (Pictures of him are rare!)

"The reason for the name is still a mystery because Grigg never explained why he shortened the name other than to say that it helped the soda sell better." 

http://www.missourilegends.com/business-and-technology/charles-leiper-grigg/

[ Just as soon as I can put it together, I plan to comment on the above quote and include some articles I think everyone will find interesting ]

In the meantime, here's another C. L. Grigg link ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Leiper_Grigg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's a sampling of the follow-up I'm working on. I will explain more about it later, but for now ask that you keep the underlined words in mind. From ... The Evening Sun ~ Hanover, Pennsylvania ~ April 20, 1939


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

Note:  The image in my last post is there - but for some reason you have to click on the *X* I will try and wrap this up sometime tomorrow, I still have some editing to do, but for now I would like to emphasize the key word to this latest spin, which is the word ...   *Does* Ad from ... The Moberly Monitor ~ Moberly, Missouri ~ June 1, *1935*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

One more until tomorrow ... [h2]7up slogans and advertising campaigns[/h2] 
[ul][*]You Like It, It Likes You (1936)[*]The Fresh Up Family Drink (1952)[*]Fresh up with 7 Up (1957)[*]*Nothing does it like 7 UP! (1957-1958)* [*]Get real action, 7 Up your thirst away (1963–1964)[*]Wet 'n' Wild (1965-1967)[*]The (Diet) Uncola. (1967-1990s)[*]Crisp refreshing 7 Up (1960s-1970s)[*]See the Light (mid-1970s)[*]It's 7 Up, it's Uncola (1975)[*]UNdo it with 7 Up (1977–78)[*]America is turning 7 Up (1978–79)[*]Feelin' 7 Up (1980)[*]Crisp and Clean, and No Caffeine.[*]Canada's turning 7 Up (1980) Canada[*]7 Up, The Difference is Clear (1982)[*]Never Had It, Never Will (1980s, reference to 7 Up not containing caffeine)[*]The feeling of Christmas (December 1980s)[*]Put some Un in your life (diet). (early 1990s)[*]When you want the taste of UN, there's only one (early 1990s, used concurrently with previous slogan)[*]On the spot. (late 1980s - early 1990s)[*]Now that's refreshing. (1990s)[*]It's cool to be clear - 7 Up (early 1990s)[*]6 Up was not enough. We went one louder. (1994)[*]It's an up thing. (1995)[*]Happy 1997 Up! (1997 New Year's campaign)[*]Make 7 Up Yours. (1999–2005)[*]Are you an Un? (Late 1990s-Early 2000s)[*]Seven flavors in one drink. (2008)[*]"Bheja fry .. 7 Up try" (2008)[*]Ridiculously Bubbly. (2010)[*]Be yourself. Be refreshing. Be 7 Up. (2011)[*]Don't grow up. 7 Up. (UK 2012)[/ul]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2014)

*1955 *...  I believe the slogan dates I posted are slightly off - but that's okay - it's the words that count!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm almost done with my so called essay and will post it in it's entirety this evening. Bob


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

"You like it, it likes you"-- when did they stop using that? At my school I found an early '60s 7Up broken and missing all of it's ACL. I could read it through the 'Ghost ACL' but just barely. Researching it, I figured it's about as old as my school--'60s. I could read that slogan.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

Because some of the following observations and statements might come across as arbitrary and down-right whimsical at times, I feel it necessary to point out that ...



1.  This presentation is in no way intended to discredit the name or reputation of H.C. Grigg or any member of the Grigg family now or in the future.

2.  This presentation is merely an observation of mine based on the way I have interpreted certain information I found and which I have formed an opinion on. It is not conclusive in any manner and is subject to debate.

Most of what follows came to my attention almost by accident. I was mainly searching for information related to the who and why 7up bottle labels changed from eight bubbles to seven bubbles when I kept coming across articles and advertisements that seemed to focus a great deal of attention on the *benefits *of drinking 7up as opposed to just saying it taste good. This so called "benefits campaign" appeared early on (between about 1936 and 1938) and seemed to gain momentum as time went on. Some of the benefits I'm referring to are those that claimed 7up cured hangovers, headaches, and was calming to stomach disorders because of 7up's anti-acid properties. Because one clue typically leads to other clues, I started looking in earnest at various articles and ads and discovered the focus on benefits was intentional and seemed to be a major focus of the company's marketing department.

But even with this said, in the back of my mind I couldn't dismiss the 1944 article where the Stoner brothers claimed the name 7up originated from C.L. Grigg having read a newspaper article about cattle brands and that one of them had something to do with the combination of the number 7 and the letters U P. It was then that I asked myself what a cattle brand could possibly have to do with the "benefits" derived from drinking 7up? The only plausible answer I could come up with is that there was no connection. Meaning, I believe it would have been disastrous for the 7up Company to form an advertising campaign based on any mention that the name derived from a cattle brand. Based on some research I did, I discovered that cattle brands are the legally registered property of their owners and that any use of the brand by anyone other than the registered owner is prohibited by law. Because of this I strongly believe if the 7up Company had drawn attention to the name 7up as having originated from a registered brand that it would have ended up in a lawsuit from the brand's registered owner, which in turn could have cost the 7up Company millions of dollars and possibly even the loss of the 7up name altogether. Consequently, I am currently of the opinion that the 7up Company intentionally suppressed the entire notion about the cattle brand in the hope it would just fade away and never be mentioned again. I also believe the 1944 Stoner account was first-hand information and that their comments about the cattle brand were accurate but suppressed later on at the request of the 7up Company. Imagine the awkwardness the 7up Company would have had to deal with if they went around telling everyone their product was named after a cattle brand? As it was, they did the smart thing in the beginning by dropping the name "Bib-Label Lithiated Lemon-Lime Carbonated Soda," which has been acclaimed as one of the dumbest names ever attributed to a brand of soda pop, and which also involved an ordeal I doubt they wanted to go through again by having to explain to the world about the cattle brand thing.

The above was written for the sole purpose of preparing you for an article I found in which H.C. Grigg (son of C.L. Grigg) is quoted as having said he did not know where the name 7up came from. I challenge this because I personally find it hard to believe that H.C. Grigg never discussed the name origin with his father. As you will see after reading the article, H.C. Grigg is quoted when the reporter wrote ...

*"The elder Grigg only shook his head and said that 7up meant what the new drink tasted like and did for people."  *

It appears to me that Grigg's answer was premeditated for the purpose of side-stepping the question and shifting the focus on how people benefited from 7up and not to where the name came from. Now you know why I posted the sample ads, which are clear indications to me that many of 7up's early advertising campaigns included such words as ...

Do
Does
Did

... All of which seem to point to the benefits of 7up - and all of which seem to have a direct link to H.C. Grigg's response highlighted in bold print above where he used the word "*did.*"

In other words ...

I strongly believe H.C. Grigg knew where the name 7up originated but just didn't want to say because of the controversy it would cause. So rather than cross that particular bridge he just gave the reporter what I believe was his pat answer whenever asked about the name origin. I realize this is pure speculation on my part, but even with that said it would be extremely difficult to convince me that H.C. Grigg didn't know the origin story and just shook his head and then shrugged off the question by going into what sounds to me like a sales pitch. Remember, H.C's roots were as a salesman first and a historian second. As the saying goes, "once a salesman always a salesman!" 

To be more specific about some of my claims, I will be posting a sampling of advertisements which clearly focus on the benefits I mentioned about drinking 7up, and which appear to me to go hand-in-hand with H.C. Grigg's amazing talents as a salesperson and executive of the 7up Company.

But first, here's the main article I have been talking about with it's cropped portions of particular interest ...

Article is from ...

The Holland Evening Sentinel ~ Holland, Michigan ~ August 14, *1969*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

Just for the record, here are the basic definitions for some of the key words used in many of the early 7up ads ... especially the word "*does* "

(The reason I mention them is because of what H.C. Grigg said about what 7up *did *for people).

*Do*: Verb (used with object), present singular 1st person *do*
*Does*: Verb; A 3rd person singular present indicative of *do*
*Did*: Verb; Simple past tense of *do*

Ads are from ...

1.  The El Paso Herald ~ El Paso, Texas ~ September 18, *1937*
2.  The Emporia Kansas Gazette ~ Emporia, Kansas ~ June 22, *1938*
3.  Alton Evening Telegraph ~ Alton, Illinois ~ July 14, *1955*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

Last but not least ...

Please don't think of me as being so arrogant as to not recognize that the name 7up was not based entirely on some old-time cattle brand. There is no question the name also involved seven ingredients and a seven ounce bottle. As far as the word "Up" is concerned, the term "Bottoms Up" was a very popular expression back in the 1920s and 1930s and likely played a major roll as well in the 7up name origin. But because of the 1944 Stoner Beverage article, I still feel the cattle brand aspect was just as much a part of the name origin as were the various other influences.

A special thanks goes out to member ACLbottles for not yelling at me and for graciously allowing me to bombard his thread. I welcome comments and rebuttals to my observations and remind everyone that everything stated primarily stems from opinions I have formed based on the evidence I have presented.

Here are a couple of "Bottoms Up" ads to establish that the phrase proceeded 7up ...

1.  The Post-Crescent ~ Appleton, Wisconsin ~ August 8, *1924*
2.  Joplin Globe ~ Joplin, Missouri ~ June 26, *1926*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's the 1944 Stoner Beverages article again so you won't have to click/scroll back to view it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

By the way ... H.C. Grigg was born in 1905 and died in 1977. He was 64 years old when the 1969 article was published, thus the reference to him as "elder"


----------



## Eric (Aug 10, 2014)

Charles Grigg  kinda looks like the older man in the suite holding a bottle of 7up (minus the glasses) on 7up cardboard easel signs you see from time to time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 10, 2014)

Eric said:
			
		

> Charles Grigg  kinda looks like the older man in the suite holding a bottle of 7up (minus the glasses) on 7up cardboard easel signs you see from time to time.



Eric I'm not sure if this is the sign you were referring to, but this one kina looks like him, too ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 11, 2014)

*Bib-Label Lithiated Lemon-Lime Carbonated Soda*  If you ever come across "anything" with this name on, don't hesitate to buy it!  Items by this brand are likely far and few between and possibly only include ... 1.  Light Cord Placards2.  Paper Labels3.  Bottle Caps As we know, the brand name was eventually changed to 7up and was only distributed for a brief time between about October of 1929 and the spring of 1930. I've looked but so far cannot find a single item, nor even a picture of one, by this brand name. If they exist, items of this sort are potentially among some of the rarest soda pop collectibles to be found.  A little history, from ... Oshkosh Daily Northwestern ~ Oshkosh, Wisconsin ~ May 27, 1967


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2014)

Great article.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 11, 2014)

Spirit Bear > Thanks! 
I was curious what the word "*bib*" had to do with soda pop and found this ... 

_*Bib: *_
_Adjective;_
*Origin: *1275–1325
Middle English; *bidden*  > to drink 
Latin;  *bibere  *> to drink


I was also curious about "*Lithiated / Lithium*" and found this article from ...

The San Bernardino County Sun ~ San Bernardino, California ~ February 7, 1982


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 12, 2014)

Great stuff Bob!!!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 13, 2014)

iggyworf >> Thanks!                             This link is to another "Soda Fizz" 7up article titled ... *                                                        7-UP Relics*                                            from the Middle-Aged Dump                                           by Cecil Munsey & Ron Fowler                                            November-December 2004                         Be sure to click on the "Full Screen" option for easier reading ...                           http://www.docstoc.com/docs/35848871/7-UP-RELICS


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 13, 2014)

I posted some black & white images of this advertisement earlier and recently found this color example. As near as I can determine, it's one of 7up's earliest ads and likely dates from around 1930-31. An interesting thing about it is that the dominant color is orange instead of the more often seen red in their later ads. I'm working on another spin involving the color change as well as the phrase ... *                                                           "Takes the ouch out of grouch"* ... which I hope to complete and post in the next few days.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 13, 2014)

For starters, here's a picture of two 7up bottles side-by-side, both of which are said to be from the 1930s with one displaying a red label and the other an orange label (or is the orange a faded red?) This link is where I found the picture, which also has a ton of other pictures that should be of particular interest to 7up collectors who haven't already seen the catalog it features ...  http://www.printmag.com/design-inspiration/howdy-7up/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 13, 2014)

P.S. If you look closely at the labels of the two bottles I just posted, on the bottom of each is the slogan "Takes the ouch out of grouch"


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 13, 2014)

What do interested minds think of this bottle?http://www.ebay.com/itm/R...mp;hash=item41856b83e7


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 13, 2014)

Just to add to the advertising slogan's, I found this one. Don't know the year though.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Aug 14, 2014)

iggyworf said:
			
		

> What do interested minds think of this bottle?http://www.ebay.com/itm/R...mp;hash=item41856b83e7


Actually Iggyworf, the label is wayyy too white IMO. I wonder if the paper's brittle? I believe in the bottle, not so much the label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 14, 2014)

iggyworf said:
			
		

> Just to add to the advertising slogan's, I found this one. Don't know the year though.



 iggy: I was only able to find a couple of references for the slogan "*Take Some Along*" ... 1.  Newspaper Ad from ... The Winnipeg Tribune ~ Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada ~ July 15, *1939*2.  Matchbook Cover ~ The Ohio Match Co. ~ Los Angeles, Cal. ~ Made In U.S.A. I could not find the slogan in any U.S. newspaper, nor in any of the 7up timelines. It *might *have been exclusive to Canada. ??? Notice the bottle on the matchbook cover has the *embossed* *u7p *and *eight bubbles *...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 14, 2014)

P.S. I just found another slogan timeline, but not sure how accurate it is ... *1927-1930:*
“a glorified drink in bottles only. Seven natural flavors blended into a savory, flavory drink with a real wallop.”

*1930s:*

 "Fresh up with 7Up."
 "Take some along."
 "7UP - You Like It, It Likes You."
 "For the Stomach's Sake - Do Not Stir or Shake"
 "Alkali Reaction Settles the Stomach"

*1940s*
 "Get That Fresh Up" (1943)
 "Fresh Up" ..Here's what it takes! (1943)
 "Fresh up" ...keep going strong! (1943)
 "Fresh up" - Keep smiling! (1945)
 "Here's Your Fresh Up" (1948)
 The "fresh up" family drink! (1948)

*1950s*
 "Nothing does it like 7-Up!" (1955)
 "So *good* with Seven-Up!" (1955)
 Let's face it... it's the real thirst quencher! (1957)
 "The All-Family Drink"
 "It's your fresh, clean taste!" (1959)

*1960s*
_Need slogan!!_ "Like," (diet lemon-lime drink is introduced, 1963, renamed and reformulated to Diet 7-Up in 1970)
 "The Uncola" (1967)
 "7-Up is all action."
 "See the light of 7-up"

*1970s:*
_Need slogan!_ - Sugar-free 7 Up is introduced (1970)
 "Turn Un!" (early 1970's)
 Feelin' 7up!
_Need slogan_ - Sugar-free 7 Up is renamed Diet 7 Up (1979)

*1980s:*
 "The only thing you give up is calories!" (Diet 7-Up, 1980)
 The 7 Up "No Caffeine" campaign (1982)
 "Feels So Good Comin' Down!" (TV ad, 1986)
 "Spot" (the ultra-cool animated character appears on the scene, from 1987-1995)
 "Isn't it cool.... in pink? Isn't it cool... to drink?" (TV ad, circa 1987, when cherry 7-Up was introduced)
 "Are You Up For It?" (TV ad, 80s)
 "Wild Thing" (song used for 7-Up Gold TV commercial)
 "Crisp and clean and no caffeine"
 "Never had it, never will."


*1990s:*
 "Put some "un" into your diet!" (1991)
 "It's an Up Thing!" (1996) 
 "Make 7 Up Yours" (1999)

*2000 and later:*
 "Turn Your Thirst Upside Down." (caffeinated fruit-flavor introduced, 2002)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2014)

Just a quickie! I've been looking at 8 bubble 7up bottles and found the one pictured below. Notice the name above the main label ... *A. L. Van Valey* This is possibly the only 7up bottle with a name on it like this one has. I don't know very much about A. L. Van Valey other than he was a bottler in Everett, Washington. One of his bottles is listed on the HutchBook website and there is straight-sided bottle of his currently on eBay said to date from 1912.  Anyway, it's one to look for. The bottle pictured here is the only example like it I have been able to find and it's probably pretty rare. Here's the eBay link to the 1912 A. L. Van Valey straight-sided bottle ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/WASHINGTON-SODA-BOTTLE-A-L-Van-Valey-Everett-c-1912-/251379057828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a875c04a4 The 7up bottle likely dates between 1935-36 and 1939. Notice the embossed u7p


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2014)

Go-with ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 15, 2014)

P.S. Because the matchbook mentions War Bonds, it likely dates between 1942 and 1945. Notice it depicts 7 bubbles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2014)

*"Takes The Ouch Out Of Grouch"*

As we know, this was one of 7up's first slogans and was used in their advertising as early as 1930-1931. Even though 7up was the first major company to capitalize on the slogan, they did not invent it nor were they the first to use it. As you will see below, others used it prior to 7up ...


1.  The Wichita Daily Eagle ~ Kansas ~ August 12, *1915  *(Snippet from a short fictional story)
2.  The San Antonio Evening News ~ Texas ~ April 21, *1920  *(Shoes)
3.  El Paso Herald ~ Texas ~ June 10, *1920  *(Silent movie)

Note:  I do not know the origin of the phrase, but so far 1915 is the earliest use of it I can find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2014)

*First recognized 7up bottler ...* I found this bottle cap on eBay this morning and purchased it for $5.00. I haven't done any research on the bottler yet but plan to. I'm not sure where the seller got his information regarding circa 1978, which would date the E.L. Taylor anniversary start date to around 1938, but I'm inclined to think the first bottler would more likely date to 1935-36 and possibly even earlier. The seller also mentions "Seven Up Lemon Lime Soda" which I'm hoping is information printed on the edge of the cap. (I'll let you know after I receive it).      eBay seller's description: "Cool Vintage 7Up Soda 50th Anniversary E. L. Taylor Photo Advertising Bottle Cap.  Neat old Hazelwood (St Louis), Missouri Bottling Co photographic image of EL Taylor Seven Up Lemon Lime Soda advertisement bottle cap circa 1978."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2014)

Correction! Because I have never been very good at math and still use my fingers and toes to count, I incorrectly calculated the anniversary date for E.L. Taylor. Fifty years before 1978 was *1928 *and not 1938. Duh![8|]  (Which is much more to my liking because 1938 seemed way too late!)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2014)

Unique.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 17, 2014)

Regarding 7up's first bottler, E. L. Taylor / Edward L. Taylor / Ed Taylor.

For starters, I almost forgot about this forum thread from 2012. (And I'm still a little confused regarding the 1928 date).

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/INTRODUCTION-OF-7UP-1928-or-1929-m572381.aspx


*~ * ~* 

On the following link, scroll to the paragraph starting with "During the Great Depression, ..."


http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/disyk 


"During the Great Depression, Seven-Up and Pepsi-Cola sought markets in Texas, mainly under the promotion of Jodie W. McCarley of San Antonio. While shagging baseballs for the Cleveland Indians in St. Louis, McCarley met Pearl Whitcraft and *Ed Taylor*, who owned soda-water plants in the city. In 1929 *Taylor* offered McCarley a chance to get in the bottling business by assuming a debt owed a St. Louis flavor manufacturer. McCarley set up a small bottling plant in his home in San Antonio with second-hand machinery, and peddled his drinks each morning. In addition to generic flavors, he sold Knight Club Ginger Ale, mostly to bootleggers. *Ed Taylor* also put McCarley in touch with C. L. Griggs, owner of the Howdy Company, which offered franchises on Howdy Orange. In 1928 Griggs had copyrighted Seven-Up, a lithiated lemon drink promoted as a mixer. In January 1930 McCarley, the second bottler in the nation to receive a Seven-Up franchise (*Taylor* was the first), was given an opportunity to sell Seven-Up in seventy-eight Texas counties. Business was slow: he signed up only one bottler, Ed Knebel, who had moved his small plant from Pflugerville to Austin in 1930."

*~ * ~* 

On the following link, scroll to Section 8 Page 6, (Indicated at the top-left of the page) where you will find ...

"In 1928, the Howdy Bottling Company headed by *Edward L. Taylor*, who was Charles L. Grigg's first "Developer." [Bottler]

http://www.dnr.mo.gov/shpo/nps-nr/04000089.pdf

*~ * ~*

Shown here is a 1978 anniversary bottle for *Edward L. Taylor*. I think the caps are harder to find than the bottles, which seem to be readily available. There are two of these bottles currently on eBay.

Front & Back


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting stuff Bob. I also collect 7up comm bottles but don't have that one. But knew it existed. But also didn't realize the date on it.For those who it might interest a link to 7up commemorative bottles.http://usasoda.com/SevenupSPbottles.htm


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2014)

Really neat stuff and great info, everybody.  Wow.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 27, 2014)

I find it funny or is it ironic considering the era, where Charles Grigg was from and where it all began, that the brand number 66 stands for seven up. Because this is the same era and point as Route 66.





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> 1.  Entire article  (The man illustrated in the upper right is named S. A. Maverick)2.  7up Brand from the illustrations near the upper left of article . (Notice the number 66)3.  This is below the brand illustrations and indicates that brand number 66 stands for *seven up *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Cropped from the 1933 newspaper article ...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's a online magazine (or the likes) that talks on 7Up plenty:  http://www.printmag.com/d...inspiration/howdy-7up/ 
I discovered it quite by chance, although I cannot recall if you've posted anything of this article here. I was researching an ACL 1960s Crush bottle that says Evanston, Illas location for Crush international, against a screw-top cap I found not far from it that says Crush International is in Cincinnati, Ohio. I'll start a thread tomorrow or something on this topic, as I'm curious to know more. It's my first Crush find.


----------

